# Gram of Test for Strength Sports



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

I think bundy started the other gram of test thread... This is a video by Clint Darden on using a gram for strength competitors. Agree or disagree?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 14, 2014)

Strongly agree. Usually don't like his videos but this one is nice. 

Key thing he said "relying on a chemical to give u strength." And that's so true. Guys use way too much shit these days to accomplish very little. Or the guys who constantly run shit and stay the same size yeat after year. For what?


----------



## losieloos (May 14, 2014)

He needs to work on his legs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 14, 2014)

losieloos said:


> He needs to work on his legs.



Wut?

Have you actually seen them?


----------



## cotton2012 (May 14, 2014)

I like his philosophy.


----------



## Joliver (May 14, 2014)

I like CD. I always have. I have emailed back and forth with him about injury and recovery. He is knowledgeable, but I believe that his outlook in chemical enhancement is founded in his personal health problems (that could be related to his personal use).  He has endorsed HGH administration based solely on the fact that it is an augmentation to your program that allows for lower AAS dosages.

I agree. Steroids are shortening my life.  I KNOW this to be true. I am ok with this to some degree. I never wanted to be married or have a family. I have always been dedicated to my lifting and my career  It is that important to me. I will say, for the people that know me here, that my plans haven't worked out perfectly, but I would never knowingly kill myself if other people depended on me.

I have lived a life beyond my genetic potential. I always say it's like a good meal--be ready for it to be over too soon and come with a check that is tough to accept.  

I adamantly disagree with the fact that chemicals don't make you stronger.  They are not only for recovery. Not every compound was designed with recovery in mind; nor are they taken for that purpose.

The only choice one has (if you want to be a competitor) is to take a dose that makes you competitive, and control the sides as best you can.  If you aren't a competitor, I probably wouldn't do it to that degree.

But as far as a gram of test goes--it is far safer than some options that are considered when some people balk at the idea of a gram.  If you take a gram of test e (you are obviously serious about results), but you are only administrating 720mgs of actual test. A highly trained man in his 20's will poduce between 70-100mgs naturally. So that does put you at 7-10x natural levels. If you control your BP and blood profiles, you will be much better off than taking 100mgs of drol per day.

100mgs of drol is 700mgs of oxymetholone. 700mgs of oxymetholone vs 720mgs testosterone.  Which one do you think will punch your ticket first?

Nothing supraphysiological is going to be safe. But safty is a continuum. Match your risk tolerance with your goals. 

The guaranteed way of living forever is to not follow my regimen. Frank can probably scrape up a Tbol only cycle for you!!!  Just be wary of the clitoromegaly....

Hi frank.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2014)

losieloos said:


> He needs to work on his legs.



I doubt it. 

I've seen him box squat 700.


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2014)

1g of test a week only plus Aromasin has been helping me get my raw strength @250 to what it was in single ply at @270  even after about 6 months off last year from surgeries and other bs.


----------



## losieloos (May 15, 2014)

I guess he doesn't .


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

the more u use the bigger u get - regular...Lets keep it real clint dont look to good..Im all about look


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

we all know gear aint to healthy if used heavy ..no secret there


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> the more u use the bigger u get - regular...Lets keep it real clint dont look to good..Im all about look



Clint looks like shit and is a dork


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

Before I clicked on it I thought it was a taliban video


----------



## Big Worm (May 15, 2014)

Ill let my body tell me whats right and wrong.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> the more u use the bigger u get - regular...Lets keep it real clint dont look to good..Im all about look



He's actually jakked as fukk but because of his ulcerative colitis his belly is distended.  He has veins in his quads with great separation, same for everywhere else. Just his belly. The dude is on an IV almost constantly. Pops it off to train lol. He is about as hardcore as anyone else.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> I like CD. I always have. I have emailed back and forth with him about injury and recovery. He is knowledgeable, but I believe that his outlook in chemical enhancement is founded in his personal health problems (that could be related to his personal use).  He has endorsed HGH administration based solely on the fact that it is an augmentation to your program that allows for lower AAS dosages.
> 
> I agree. Steroids are shortening my life.  I KNOW this to be true. I am ok with this to some degree. I never wanted to be married or have a family. I have always been dedicated to my lifting and my career  It is that important to me. I will say, for the people that know me here, that my plans haven't worked out perfectly, but I would never knowingly kill myself if other people depended on me.
> 
> ...



On test deca dbol I am definitely stronger, but I think his point was don't just wait till you're 12 weeks out, pop some pills and shoot some gear and let that make your total. I was guilty of that at my second meet and it showed in my total. I barely had enough energy to get thru the deadlifts. My opener looked like shit.  Was a terrible meet for me.  I came back from that with awareness of it though and at the next meet was opening all 3 lifts with PR's.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's actually jakked as fukk but because of his ulcerative colitis his belly is distended.  He has veins in his quads with great separation, same for everywhere else. Just his belly. The dude is on an IV almost constantly. Pops it off to train lol. He is about as hardcore as anyone else.



I come from a different planet i guess..I respect him just dont wanna ever look like him.I saw vids when he was younger more built..not my style..great thing about us were all different


----------



## Yaya (May 15, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> He's actually jakked as fukk but because of his ulcerative colitis his belly is distended.  He has veins in his quads with great separation, same for everywhere else. Just his belly. The dude is on an IV almost constantly. Pops it off to train lol. He is about as hardcore as anyone else.



Colitis is no joke...I feel bad for him

He knows his shit for sure but looks terrible now..hope he gets better
He certainly is a dork and for someone who most likely takes all that shit should be MUCH bigger, even 3 years ago


----------



## SFGiants (May 15, 2014)

*Every time I see that guy I think Kumar Patel juiced up and training hard.*


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (May 15, 2014)

joliver said:


> I like CD. I always have. I have emailed back and forth with him about injury and recovery. He is knowledgeable, but I believe that his outlook in chemical enhancement is founded in his personal health problems (that could be related to his personal use).  He has endorsed HGH administration based solely on the fact that it is an augmentation to your program that allows for lower AAS dosages.
> 
> I agree. Steroids are shortening my life.  I KNOW this to be true. I am ok with this to some degree. I never wanted to be married or have a family. I have always been dedicated to my lifting and my career  It is that important to me. I will say, for the people that know me here, that my plans haven't worked out perfectly, but I would never knowingly kill myself if other people depended on me.
> 
> ...



Tbol4L!!!!!!


----------



## TheLupinator (May 15, 2014)

Agreed - Your goals and training better justify your dosages.

He's not singling out 1gram as "too high", but the mentality behind people whose first instict is to increase the dosage when they have plenty of room to improve elsewhere i.e. training and diet..


We all know 1gram is cake and relatively safe, but relying on gear to do the heavy lifting is pussy


----------



## snake (May 15, 2014)

I'm not buying in on the Test really only helps your recovery. Personally, I don't feel I recover any fast on 600 mg/wk then on TRT 200 mg/wk. I would argue the Test makes you stronger and can increase your workout intensity therefore requiring a longer recovery time. So throw out the idea that "I can bench 2x/wk naturally but on AAS, I can go to 3x and get 1/3 more out of my training".


----------

